# anyone with hopguard experience.



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone know of some quality scientific research/field studies on this product?

It seems like a product created to make some $$$ with good marketing, but no science.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Go to Mann Lakes web site and they have it posted.
www.mannlakeltd.com go to online catalog and type in hopguard.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

I heard from expierience that it was a pretty soft treatment.maybe ok for splits.sounds way over rated.


----------



## jbeard (Jul 18, 2011)

I just used it. The mite drop after 24 hours was 968. I don't know how good that is since this is my first time to ever treat. How does that compare with other treatments?


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I have used hopguard, if you do a search, i have posted my mite counts before and after treatment, natural sticky board counts. What I have experienced is that it nearly always causes a good mite drop, but since it only gets mites that are on the bees when the mites inside the capped cells come out the count rises again. In the summer that is a problem, however now when alot of hives are producing less brood (depends on your area), I can see that it should work better. It did seem to be very easy on my bees. There was not any dead loss that I saw or any brood being kicked out. The bees seemed to really take off after treatment. It can be used up to 3 times. I talked to Mann Lake about repeat treatments. They recommended 3 treatments at 7-10 day intervals for maximum effectiveness. This would get more expensive at 2 strips per brood box. If you dont have that many hives, I have 5, that would be one thing. If you have alot of hives, that would be pricey and time consuming going back that often to retreat. It a personal choice. I bought the product back in the summer because I needed to treat with honey supers still on. Although a little messy to put on, I didnt find it too bad. I used Nitrle gloves. Best of luck to you.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

My word Jbeard, that was alot to count!! Sounds like you got rid of alot of them. Your bees should be happier!


----------



## jbeard (Jul 18, 2011)

arcowandbeegirl said:


> My word Jbeard, that was alot to count!! Sounds like you got rid of alot of them. Your bees should be happier!


2nd day sticky board count is down to 338. The bees seem happy. They were working again as soon as I put the hive together after first treating. Even when I sugar dusted my bees a few weeks ago, they would beard really bad for the rest of the day but with this there didn't seem to be any effect on their behavior at all.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Mann Lake direct URL:
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/hopguard/research.html


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hopguard
First Impressions.
Messy??
http://www.honeybeesuite.com/hopguard-first-impressions/


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Randy has a good coverage on miteicide options.
http://scientificbeekeeping.com/miticides-2011/


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes messy!! One must wear nitrile gloves or something like that. Would have hated to get all of that goo on my bee gloves. Also liquid leaked out of container strips came in and out of one ziploc bag, that bag was in too.


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

To treat with this, do you put the 4 pieces on the top bars of the brood box? Or do you need to remove frames and attach it to the comb somehow? 
thanks,
mike


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

:doh: I ask first, then read the info given by ya'll. Bees4u, thanks for the links, it answered my question.
thanks ya'll,
mike


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

The instructions say to not just lay the strips acros the tops of the frames. I had good luck with this treatment this year and would use it again if I had supers on or didnt want to disturb the bees anymore than ii had to.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes the strip is split into 2 pieces and is to be draped over the top of your frame, with the pieces down the sides.


----------

